# Stefanski Comfortable With Taking Blame



## Punk (Feb 4, 2010)

> The 76ers have had a disappointing season and general manager Ed Stefanski understands why fans are angry.
> 
> "I hear them," said Stefanski. "I speak with season ticketholders. I take e-mails from fans and get phone calls. I try to respond back to every one of them.
> 
> ...


This is why this team is failing. The GM is not showing any sort of urgency and to hear people e-mailing you and hearing your coach getting "Fire Eddie" chants while your response is like it's not a big deal tells me this franchise needs a damn overhaul.


----------

